# Stike King Bitsy Pond Crank



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Man I love those little lures,they always seem to catch a wide variety. In the past couple of days I've caught crappie,white bass,largemouth,and bluegills on one in the sexy shad color pattern. I've always had good luck using those little things and since I decided to tie one on here in the last few days it's no exception. Gotta love it when a huge Bluegill whacks a crank on 4lb line on a ultralight because I don't think there's much else that fights harder pound for pound.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like I need to get some of mine out for this weekend!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought my son some lures of his own this spring, mostly so hell stop losing mine. 
Therere a couple tributaries of the GMR in the Butler/Preble County area where he does pretty well with a bitsy minnow, he catches smallmouth and crappies. He likes the Gizzard Shad and Tennessee Shad colors. For some reason I didnt buy myself any but they dont cost much.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now I can add Channel Cats to the list of fish that seem to like them as well. Caught two of 'em this morning on it and they hammered it. They are definitely a multi species lure to say the least and for the money I think they're one of the best cranks in that size.


----------

